# High Round Bale Prices



## D.C.Cattle Company

Went to hay and livestock sale yesterday in Central Illinois. Saw good quality, net wrapped, 1300lb. round bales sell for $135 per bale. Near 100 sold in total. That appears to be a high mark for this area. Evidently some cattlemen have run out of hay in this area. Good quality square bales were $5.50 to $8.00 a bale. Near 3200 sold in total.


----------



## rjmoses

Whereabouts in Central Illinois?

Ralph


----------



## Nitram

ROAD TRIP RALPH!!!!!!


----------



## JD3430

I ran out of round bales and even though I didn't want to, a good customer convinced me to find hay from someone else. Seller told me bales were 4x5 and $70 bucks. Go to farm to pick them up and they're 4' or maybe 4.5', not 5 feet in diameter. I pushed on them and maybe if left in a hurricane downpour for a while they weigh 500 lbs. reluctantly I pick up the load and bring them back. Of course customer comments they're " no bigger than my trash cans" which was pretty much spot on. However, he needed the hay.
Kinda made me feel good when he said "those bales don't have half the hay yours have!!! 
Mine are $70 and 900+ lbs, the little puny ones were $70.


----------



## Tim/South

I wish I could get $70 for a 900 lb. bale.

I ran out of hay today. Saw it coming and a friend sold me some for $15 a roll, or free, my choice. I am going to pay him the $15.
The hay has some sage but the cows are eating the better part of a roll. The hay was stored off the ground and covered to the ground. He had 150 in the stack, has 500+ of better hay under different roofs.


----------



## rjmoses

Nitram said:


> ROAD TRIP RALPH!!!!!!


Good idea!

I played real conservative with my hay this year and didn't push selling any. I now have about 80 round bales extra!

For whatever reason, my livestock only went through about 2/3 of their normal hay consumption.

Ralph


----------



## D.C.Cattle Company

Sale was in Congerville,Illinois. Reel Livestock Acution


----------



## swmnhay

*My all time high was $292 per bale.1800 lb bales.







Dairy alfalfa*


----------



## JD3430

I'd be on easy street if I could make 1,200 900 lb bales for $75/ bale. 
I'm at 675 now, and only averaging about $55.
$90,000 gross in hay sales would be nice.
Gotta keep finding those customers willing to pay for good hay.
Found another last week to buy 50 bales at $65, but picked up at barn.

Too bad we couldn't get all hay farmers to read this website and charge minimums for hay........gosh, I think that sounds like collusion.......hey, what's that little thing flying over my house??? Is it a dron.......


----------



## mlappin

Sold 886lb bales today for 275/ton or $125 a bale.


----------



## JD3430

That's disgusting..... (In a good way)


----------



## swmnhay

JD3430 said:


> Too bad we couldn't get all hay farmers to read this website and charge minimums for hay........gosh, I think that sounds like collusion.......hey, what's that little thing flying over my house??? Is it a dron.......


Local road contractor got a free ticket to Crowbar Motel for that.LOL


----------



## farmin14

JD3430

Are you in need of good rounds in PA?. We need to come down and pick up some equiptment in the next few weeks and looking to haul a load to help pay for the fuel.


----------



## JD3430

farmin14 said:


> JD3430
> 
> Are you in need of good rounds in PA?. We need to come down and pick up some equiptment in the next few weeks and looking to haul a load to help pay for the fuel.


No I'm not, but thanks for watchin' my back!!


----------



## farmin14

Any suggestions?

We sell all ours in Mass. But never delivered to PA... one of the auctions?


----------



## mlappin

JD3430 said:


> That's disgusting..... (In a good way)


Down a little today, got $305/ton for the same hay a week or so ago, or around $135/bale.


----------



## Vol

mlappin said:


> Sold 886lb bales today for 275/ton or $125 a bale.


If I could do that here I would not touch another small square ever.....but what will is your average price when you are not in a drought situation in your country?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram

4 yrs ago paid $65 ton net wrapped but prices on everything was lower then.


----------



## swmnhay

_Mike thats why I sold my sq baler 15 yrs ago.There wasn't enough premium in the sm sqrs to justify the work.HERE._

_Lg sqrs,Rds or small sqrs are fairly close in price per ton._


----------



## JD3430

mlappin said:


> Down a little today, got $305/ton for the same hay a week or so ago, or around $135/bale.


You really like rubbing it in.....dont cha? lol


----------



## mlappin

Vol said:


> If I could do that here I would not touch another small square ever.....but what will is your average price when you are not in a drought situation in your country?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Last year it was between $200 and $220 for my good stuff (2nd, 3rd, 4th cuttings) with the wet spring and the late start on first cutting some of it got a little ripe. Year before that was another wet spring/year with good hay bringing between $180-$210/ton.

Much like swmnhay pointed out, in our area as well their is little economic incentive to make small squares. Most producers here as well have the mindset that any idiot can make round bales yet I guess not just any idiot can in round bales as most fail when trying it then complain endlessly about the price and end up going back to little squares. I also have no desire or need to go back to idiot bricks when I can sell my rounds for the same price as large squares and stay close enough in price to small squares as not to be able to justify the extra labor and cost of going back to small squares. I say added cost as I'd have to have a second tractor, baler and operator to even begin to get close to the amount of hay I can jam in one round baler in an afternoon.


----------



## Vol

Well, I am happy for you fellas(Cy and Marty).....wish I could roll full time. It is one consuming process for small squares....I keep getting more automated for small squares, but I seem to enjoy it a little less each year. Like to have a new 4x6 net baler....and more importantly...customers to buy the rounds. The South is the pits for selling rounds....just too many morons out there selling for 25 a roll fescue hay. I think I just might get a Bale Bandit(200) if I can ever find one slightly used....as Mike 120 noted the other day....the Bale Bandit utilizes a better size for my program(38" bales) and without a doubt their product has made great strides in dependability and I have also been told that they bend over backwards in customer support....be a much, much better process of stacking blocks of 21 strapped bales than dealing with other methods of stacking. I am to the point now where the benefits would just far outweigh the price....even at 50k for a good used one....if I could find one.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

I just don't have the barn space to store more than 2,000 bales and the labor force ready at an instant to put it away should rain come. Net wrapped round bales is my only way to sell decent hay that's able to be handled quickly, tapped before a storm, or maybe even left out if net wrapped and have most of the bale survive. 
There's a bigger commitment to small squares in getting hay stored I am unable to make.


----------



## swmnhay

Vol said:


> Well, I am happy for you fellas(Cy and Marty).....wish I could roll full time. It is one consuming process for small squares....I keep getting more automated for small squares, but I seem to enjoy it a little less each year. Like to have a new 4x6 net baler....and more importantly...customers to buy the rounds. The South is the pits for selling rounds....just too many morons out there selling for 25 a roll fescue hay. I think I just might get a Bale Bandit(200) if I can ever find one slightly used....as Mike 120 noted the other day....the Bale Bandit utilizes a better size for my program(38" bales) and without a doubt their product has made great strides in dependability and I have also been told that they bend over backwards in customer support....be a much, much better process of stacking blocks of 21 strapped bales than dealing with other methods of stacking. I am to the point now where the benefits would just far outweigh the price....even at 50k for a good used one....if I could find one.
> 
> Regards, Mike


It's definatly a location thing.

There was a Bale Bandit listed in local farm paper here a few weeks ago.I could check it out for you if I can find the ad back.

Found it but it is a 2003 Bale bandit 100,asking 29,900.About 25 miles from me.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/list/list.aspx?OHID=6606055&Manu=GFC&ETID=1&Mdltxt=BALE%20BAND-IT&MdlX=Contains&notfound=1


----------



## mlappin

Vol said:


> Well, I am happy for you fellas(Cy and Marty).....wish I could roll full time. It is one consuming process for small squares....I keep getting more automated for small squares, but I seem to enjoy it a little less each year. Like to have a new 4x6 net baler....and more importantly...customers to buy the rounds. The South is the pits for selling rounds....just too many morons out there selling for 25 a roll fescue hay. I think I just might get a Bale Bandit(200) if I can ever find one slightly used....as Mike 120 noted the other day....the Bale Bandit utilizes a better size for my program(38" bales) and without a doubt their product has made great strides in dependability and I have also been told that they bend over backwards in customer support....be a much, much better process of stacking blocks of 21 strapped bales than dealing with other methods of stacking. I am to the point now where the benefits would just far outweigh the price....even at 50k for a good used one....if I could find one.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Number of things there, I wouldn't mind 21 bale packages but most people around here are using 10 bale accumulators which gives me the equivalent of a 500 lb round bale, I got rid of that round baler a long time ago as it was too many bales to handle. We have a few idjits around here that sell cheap as well, but they don't make much and there usually stored outside anyways so the horse folks run the other direction.

With all my hoop buildings I have the storage room for 1100 rounds with room for another 120 in the bank barn on the other farm.


----------



## JD3430

That's what I need. I have one landowner who just owns a field. There's no house on it and he lives 200 miles away. I am hoping I could convince him to let me build a "temporary" hoop building. I'm sure neighbors would freak out.


----------



## rjmoses

JD3430 said:


> That's what I need. I have one landowner who just owns a field. There's no house on it and he lives 200 miles away. I am hoping I could convince him to let me build a "temporary" hoop building. I'm sure neighbors would freak out.


Some of the Farmtek hoop buildings can be set up as temporary structures. The arches get placeed on 2x8's then the arch is anchored into the ground with the screw type anchors.

I haven't used this type myself, but it might be worth looking into for you. I'm thinking that it could be taken down with a couple of days work if the deal ever fell through.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin

rjmoses said:


> Some of the Farmtek hoop buildings can be set up as temporary structures. The arches get placeed on 2x8's then the arch is anchored into the ground with the screw type anchors.
> 
> I haven't used this type myself, but it might be worth looking into for you. I'm thinking that it could be taken down with a couple of days work if the deal ever fell through.
> 
> Ralph


My original two are sitting on treated 2x8's with the ground anchors. My last two are sitting on the 2'x2'x6' concrete barrier blocks.


----------



## JD3430

What does a hoop building that I can drive a 10' tall tractor into and store maybe 250 or more round bales in cost? 
Is that even do-able?


----------



## ANewman

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/cat1;;ft_hoop_buildings.html
I've been pondering one of these myself. What other brands do y'all have?


----------



## Fowllife

I understand that in some areas hoop building are not taxed the same, but other then that I really don't understand them. I just don't think they are economical unless it truely is temperary & you plan on moving it.

I ran a couple number just to see. Using some smaller building sizes I referenced a 30x48x11' free standing Farmtek & a 30x45x10 eave pole barn. The usable space would be similar in both. With the hoop building, anchors, one end wall (other end open) & 2x base I cam up with about $8k. A pole building package through Menards with a man door & 14' sliding door would be $7,500.

The initial cost is about a wash. The instalation will be faster with the hoop, but the pole barn will last longer. There is economics in size for both, and I'm sure there is a sweet spot where the hoop are considerably cheaper though.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

To be honest, if it were not for my straw business, I would sell my square balers. I am like Vol, getting older every year and more tired of all the work even though I have good help. I changed over to row crops completely several years ago except for some timothy fields and OG fields scattered around for my faithful customers. I still round bale quite a bit of hay for cattle. Wish I could get more for the rb's but that is impossible for the reason many have mentioned. Now if only I could sell straw in rb's


----------



## JD3430

Sounds like best way to get higher prices for round bales is educate and convince any buyer that owns a tractor or other device for carrying or unrolling a round bale that they can save money buying round bales. 
Seems easy, but it's not. 
Of course you're going to still need small squares for travel or for buyers who have no means to move a RB. I guess storing round bales way up in a loft ain't easy, either. Lol


----------



## endrow

farmin14 said:


> Any suggestions?
> 
> We sell all ours in Mass. But never delivered to PA... one of the auctions?


I think the best hay auction in central pa is In Lancaster County Pennsylvania ,, New Holland Hay Auction,, every Monday 10:00am. They have Horse and cattle auction across the street from hay auction same day it attracts alot of hay buyers.


----------



## JD3430

I was just up there today. There's hay and livestock auctions all over the place.


----------



## mlappin

JD3430 said:


> Sounds like best way to get higher prices for round bales is educate and convince any buyer that owns a tractor or other device for carrying or unrolling a round bale that they can save money buying round bales.
> Seems easy, but it's not.
> Of course you're going to still need small squares for travel or for buyers who have no means to move a RB. I guess storing round bales way up in a loft ain't easy, either. Lol


Depending on the year you're not really saving a lot with round bales in _my_ area, but you are saving a lot of time spent feeding any livestock with rounds compared to small squares.

I don't deal with people who are convinced they absolutely have to have small squares. I hate closed minds. I have quite a few people who come and get one bale at a time, drive out in the pasture and push it off the truck then drop a equine round bale feeder around it.


----------



## JD3430

mlappin said:


> Depending on the year you're not really saving a lot with round bales in _my_ area, but you are saving a lot of time spent feeding any livestock with rounds compared to small squares.
> 
> I don't deal with people who are convinced they absolutely have to have small squares. I hate closed minds. I have quite a few people who come and get one bale at a time, drive out in the pasture and push it off the truck then drop a equine round bale feeder around it.


That's what mine do, too. I just hate having to load the same truck every week that way. I mean, can't they take 2? Or get 2,3,4 bales delivered? What money is saved by picking up one bale a week for $70 when I'll deliver 4 for $300? Some wont consider fuel, their truck wear and tear and their time as money lost.


----------



## mlappin

JD3430 said:


> That's what mine do, too. I just hate having to load the same truck every week that way. I mean, can't they take 2? Or get 2,3,4 bales delivered? What money is saved by picking up one bale a week for $70 when I'll deliver 4 for $300? Some wont consider fuel, their truck wear and tear and their time as money lost.


I won't hardly deliver hay anymore unless they are buying in volume, just not worth my time when I haven't had any problems getting the barns empty the last several years.


----------



## Vol

JD3430 said:


> That's what mine do, too. I just hate having to load the same truck every week that way. I mean, can't they take 2? Or get 2,3,4 bales delivered? What money is saved by picking up one bale a week for $70 when I'll deliver 4 for $300? Some wont consider fuel, their truck wear and tear and their time as money lost.


You will probably see alot more delivery as economics improve sometime in the future. Alot of folks do not have any extra funds.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay

JD3430 said:


> That's what mine do, too. I just hate having to load the same truck every week that way. I mean, can't they take 2? Or get 2,3,4 bales delivered? What money is saved by picking up one bale a week for $70 when I'll deliver 4 for $300? Some wont consider fuel, their truck wear and tear and their time as money lost.


They can scrape up $70 at 1 time not 300.So many are living pay check to pay check and out of $ before they get their next check.


----------



## mlappin

swmnhay said:


> They can scrape up $70 at 1 time not 300.So many are living pay check to pay check and out of $ before they get their next check.


Since I can run credit or debit cards now I have more people paying for a months worth of hay at a time. I've told most with the hay situation I will keep around what they've paid for but I can't guarantee how much will be left after that. I suppose I could sit on it for them, but way too many times I've had people never show up to get their last dozen bales that they said they would take but haven't paid for.


----------



## JD3430

swmnhay said:


> They can scrape up $70 at 1 time not 300.So many are living pay check to pay check and out of $ before they get their next check.


It's funny because I believe what you're saying, but the ones I have picking up a small quantity each week are the same ones with dodge cummins dully $65,000 trucks and living on 20 acre million dollar properties with kids going to Ivy League colleges. Yet they have no problem asking for $5 bucks off a round bale. Lol


----------



## FCF

JD3430 said:


> It's funny because I believe what you're saying, but the ones I have picking up a small quantity each week are the same ones with dodge cummins dully $65,000 trucks and living on 20 acre million dollar properties with kids going to Ivy League colleges. Yet they have no problem asking for $5 bucks off a round bale. Lol


You can see where they are spending their money but are FEELING where they feel they should scrape by. To a lot of people appearance is everything.


----------



## FCF

endrow said:


> I think the best hay auction in central pa is In Lancaster County Pennsylvania ,, New Holland Hay Auction,, every Monday 10:00am. They have Horse and cattle auction across the street from hay auction same day it attracts alot of hay buyers.


Agee about the auction. When we lived in north central Maryland several local farmers took their hay and straw to Lancaster. Only drawback I heard was that you better figure your whole day was taken up. Travel time to get there and back, plus you may have to deliver over in JD3430s area or around Philly. Could make a long day just to sell one truck load of hay.


----------



## JD3430

You know, deep down inside, I think that some rich hay buyers/ horse owners think hay farmers are "stupid, but nice country bumpkins" and they try to take advantage of that. Notice I said "some". Many hay buyers are fine with my prices and don't beat on me too much. The ones that do I just tell them that's the price and I can't lower it.


----------



## mlappin

JD3430 said:


> It's funny because I believe what you're saying, but the ones I have picking up a small quantity each week are the same ones with dodge cummins dully $65,000 trucks and living on 20 acre million dollar properties with kids going to Ivy League colleges. Yet they have no problem asking for $5 bucks off a round bale. Lol


You know that brings to mind something I noticed when I sold campfire wood. Was self serve, leave your money in the box. You didn't have to worry much about the folks driving a beater that possibly burned as much oil as gas, they'd be cleaning the ashtray and under the seats to get the last couple of cents, the ones driving uber fancy motorhomes with a satellite dish on top and the fancy electric steps would screw you every time if given the chance. Guess that's how they could afford the fancy camper.


----------



## JD3430

mlappin said:


> Since I can run credit or debit cards now I have more people paying for a months worth of hay at a time. I've told most with the hay situation I will keep around what they've paid for but I can't guarantee how much will be left after that. I suppose I could sit on it for them, but way too many times I've had people never show up to get their last dozen bales that they said they would take but haven't paid for.


I must have missed this post. How's the card reader working out for you? 2.75% still seems like a lot of money to pay to accept cards. Do you charge a surcharge for credit cards? How are you paid by credit card company? 
Thanks


----------



## mlappin

2.75% isn't that much considering it's guaranteed money. If I haven't named a price yet I do bump it up a bit if they'll be paying with a debit or credit card. Funds are direct deposited to your bank account after several days.


----------



## JD3430

Are you using "square"?


----------



## mlappin

JD3430 said:


> Are you using "square"?


Yup


----------



## JD3430

Hmmm, maybe it's time I look into this. I could see getting a little more business by being able to accept plastic......
Was it a hassle to set up?


----------



## endrow

FCF said:


> Agee about the auction. When we lived in north central Maryland several local farmers took their hay and straw to Lancaster. Only drawback I heard was that you better figure your whole day was taken up. Travel time to get there and back, plus you may have to deliver over in JD3430s area or around Philly. Could make a long day just to sell one truck load of hay.


It is a time killer but you meet alot of people who buy hay They call you back the next day and say they will take 3 loads . You are not supposed to try to make private sales at the hay auction BUT I just alwaysscribble my cell phone number on the auction tag they attach to the load


----------



## JD3430

Lots of places to stay and things to do in the area. It's an interesting part of the country. 
If I were coming down from Maine in a truck that big, I'd bring a load of hay and sell it at the auctions. It's a great time of year to sell hay. Judging by the calls I'm getting, everyone's out of hay.


----------



## swmnhay

_One of the hay auctions frowned on selling extra loads of hay to buyers,But now they are brokering hay them selves.Or buy it up when it is low and reselling it when ever market goes up._


----------



## mlappin

swmnhay said:


> _One of the hay auctions frowned on selling extra loads of hay to buyers,But now they are brokering hay them selves.Or buy it up when it is low and reselling it when ever market goes up._


I sell private loads all the time at the auction. If it's a Saturday I've sold double loads of the same hay and load and the original scale ticket applies to the second load as well since the scales will be closed before I can get home, reload and reweigh. Of course that second load gets run thru the auction as well so they still get commision.

Word gets around quick thru the amish and mennonite communities so the auctions really don't want to cross them by discouraging private sells.


----------



## JD3430

Oh yeah....I just realized you have a lot of A & M out in Indiana, too.


----------



## D.C.Cattle Company

Took another load in Wednesday to the same sale barn in Central Illinois -- $127.50 per bale That's near $200.00 per ton.


----------



## JD3430

I'm pissed......damn, that's some fine money per ton.


----------



## swmnhay

mlappin said:


> I sell private loads all the time at the auction. If it's a Saturday I've sold double loads of the same hay and load and the original scale ticket applies to the second load as well since the scales will be closed before I can get home, reload and reweigh. Of course that second load gets run thru the auction as well so they still get commision.
> 
> Word gets around quick thru the amish and mennonite communities so the auctions really don't want to cross them by discouraging private sells.


Heck the buyers want the 2nd load for less,they don't want to pay the commision.


----------



## mlappin

swmnhay said:


> Heck the buyers want the 2nd load for less,they don't want to pay the commision.


Seller pays the commission here. Usually second loads are sold when they have a lot of bidders and not enough loads to go around. If the buyer wants a second load that's when most private loads are sold.


----------



## swmnhay

mlappin said:


> Seller pays the commission here. Usually second loads are sold when they have a lot of bidders and not enough loads to go around. If the buyer wants a second load that's when most private loads are sold.


Yea seller pays commision here also.Was $4.50 a ton the last I sold at auction maybe 8 yrs ago??

Just say the guy buys a load for $200 a ton and you deliver to his place then he may want another load but he wants it for $195 or 190.

Or you will get a guy that walks around the sale and just sees what it brings and offer you 5-10 less then what it brought to bring him a similar load.I told that guy he needed to bid on it and then it would of brought more.So why would I sell for less?


----------



## endrow

swmnhay said:


> Yea seller pays commision here also.Was $4.50 a ton the last I sold at auction maybe 8 yrs ago??
> 
> Just say the guy buys a load for $200 a ton and you deliver to his place then he may want another load but he wants it for $195 or 190.
> 
> Or you will get a guy that walks around the sale and just sees what it brings and offer you 5-10 less then what it brought to bring him a similar load.I told that guy he needed to bid on it and then it would of brought more.So why would I sell for less?


Dad always says ya gotta watch some of those guys rubber necks with rubber checks


----------



## clowers

I have 200 rolls of 5x5.5 tifton 85 roll
rolled with 568 JD with surface wrap


----------



## jcole87

I just sold 300 roles of coastal bermuda 5x5.5 over here south of Houston for $60 a roll. There are alot of resellers around though, hopefully we get some rain before the resellers can off load the hay.


----------

